# need help with baby pigeon



## zeppelin1123 (May 11, 2008)

i have a baby pigeon about 2 weeks old, mom and pop wont have anything more to do with it! what should it do? i found some food mix for it, how often should i feed it? should i keep a heat lamp on 24 hr? please help!!

[email protected]


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, if he has feathers then it's usually not quite as big of a deal to keep them warm. I usually try to keep them around 80 to 90 degrees F at that age. Is he okay? Does he seem sluggish or sleepy?

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Here are some feeding links:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=9682

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=16235

Pidgey


----------



## zeppelin1123 (May 11, 2008)

*thanks*

thanks for your help, he seem's to be doing ok. he has very few fethers, but keeping warm. act's ok ,a little sleepy though. it looks like mom and pop must still be takeing care of him a little. i found a new egg under mom tonight, would this cause them to stop takeing care of the baby? thanks alot for the info link!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Is there any way that you could take and post picture of the little guy? This seems a bit odd.

Pidgey


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

zeppelin1123 said:


> i found a new egg under mom tonight, would this cause them to stop takeing care of the baby? thanks alot for the info link!


Well, it would slow Mom down on caring for the baby but Dad should have taken over the baby care duties.

Please keep a close eye on this and if you can send the photos that Pidgey asked about, please do.

Terry


----------

